# Drummond Island Bird Hunt



## TR Perkins (Aug 6, 2008)

I need some help, I am planing a family hunting and fishing trip to Drummond Island in Oct. and am looking for any info as where to hunt (Grouse, Woodcock), what lands are open, were do you get a map of public land etc. I have only been on the island briefly so I don't know were to start. P.S. also any info on the Fall Perch fishing would be great.

Thanks
Ted.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Welcome to the site!

I am willing to bet anyone that hunts there won't be real thrilled to pass out directions to their coverts.

Fill out your profile , tell us a little bit about yourself and your family and someone might drop some tips via private message.


In the mean time some of these links and numbers might help get you started.

Good Luck.

[SIZE=-1][SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+1]Drummond Island (reference map)[/SIZE] * in Mackinac County 
_[SIZE=-1]contact:[/SIZE] _ _[SIZE=-1]contact:[/SIZE] _  Eastern U.P. Management Unit Office, Route 4, Box 796 (South M-123 near M-28), Newberry, MI 49868; phone (906) 293-5131. _note:_ Wildlife Division is co-manager for State Forest lands in this area, with the Forest Management Division; for forestry questions please contact the Forest Management Division and the  Eastern UP District (Sault Ste. Marie) Forest Management Office; phone (906) 635-6161.
Unit Map [SIZE=-2](official)[/SIZE]


_ -and- optional resource: _
 Interactive-Map [SIZE=-1]via _Map-Michigan_[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1](driving directions=  )[/SIZE][/SIZE]
[/SIZE]


----------



## mrbailey23 (Aug 7, 2008)

Good luck trying to find grouse or woodcock on Drummond, but you might be able to find some partrige and on a rare occasion a ringneck.

I grew up on Drummond Island and recall DNR planting gamebirds there most of which were killed off soon by predetors, and I might add that I have and English Springer Spaniel with one of the best noses imaginable and last a year when I went back to the Island to hunt and visit family I took her out multiple times and covered a lot of ground and she only jumped 2 pats & 1 ringneck over a few days. This lack of gamebirds was a common occurance during my youth as well, which I spent a lot of time hunting.

I've never found any magic/special spot, but there is a ton of state land all of which is nice but I've been partial to south of Sunes drygoods and the sheep ranch/nobbs which is at the east end of the Island out near Marble Head.

I did how ever hear that some people were taking tourists on hunts, but keep in mind this was heresay to me, but you can give these a call to investigate on your own.

Woodmore Resort: (906) 493-1000
Denny Bailey @ Drummond Island Yacht Haven: (906) 493-5232
Johnson's Sport Shop: (906) 493-6300

Hope this was a help.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't Know about pheasants:16suspect our group puts any where from 3 to 10 Drath on the ground and have not put up any pheasant and at least 8 years but good woodcock and grouse hunting. Sheep ranch road and Maxin Plains to the east good areas to start. Good Luck :coolgleam
p.s. don't know where to start take a orv trail walk one side for an hour than the other side spent many of afternoons doing that up there to give the dogs a break.


----------



## DiversWelcome (Jan 15, 2007)

You also have to remeber to watch what you shoot up there. There is also a population of sharp tails up there which are protected.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

On Drummond Island they tend to covey up along the beaches and can be best hunted by laying on a beach towel and throwing out bread crumbs for bait. They, are a little different variety though. They vary from pure white to shades of gray. No limit by the way on Drummond.

I swear that is the truth. 2esrgr8 turned me on to that style of hunting. 

Good luck and let us know how it works out.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

DiversWelcome said:


> You also have to remeber to watch what you shoot up there. There is also a population of sharp tails up there which are protected.


Yep -- the sharpies often give a little cackle when they flush, but not always. They tend to covey too, if I'm not mistaken.

KW


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Also find the water in the fields you will find "rails" they can be fun 
especially for young dogs and if you are in a group to watch the others miss :lol: right Gary. see ya in OCT.


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

Seen more sharpies than ruffs, and not many woodies.


----------



## TR Perkins (Aug 6, 2008)

I appreciate the help, looking foreword to the trip I will be sure to bring beach towels and bread crumbs, do you think stale popcorn would work??


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

TR Perkins said:


> I appreciate the help, looking foreword to the trip I will be sure to bring beach towels and bread crumbs, do you think stale popcorn would work??


YES! great idea. Plus some of those large black birds are actually "Water Grouse" that eat fish. Take as many of those as you want.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> YES! great idea. Plus some of those large black birds are actually "Water Grouse" that eat fish. Take as many of those as you want.


As a conscientious "Water Grouse" hunter, you'll be sure to use steel shot when hunting on the beach, right?

KW


----------



## bias (Aug 29, 2004)

TR,

Drop me a PM and I'll let you know where to find some birds. I can probably come up with a map for you as well that shows some of the more popular (although rarely hunted) spots. Bird hunting has been tough the last few years but the perch fishing in October is incredible.

One more number you need to know if you're looking for hunting & fishing information on Drummond: Northwood Bar (906) 493-5282. 


Mr. Bailey 23: which cousin of mine are you?

James.


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

Kill everything.


----------

